# WET Failure Win 7 to 8.1



## ian-1970 (May 20, 2008)

Dear All,

Hopefully someone can help or recommend a third party software for my issue.

A member of staff has a new laptop Win 8.1 and wishes to migrate all data and settings from Win 7. I have embarked upon a WET and I get an error message = Your settings can't be transferred - only data will be transferred. Which is really lame as the majority is email based and classed as settings.

Doing some research it seems Microsoft are aware of this issue and have done nothing about it. I have found some freeware but this only reads the MIG file and lets you copy manually.

I am looking for a program that migrates properly as WET should.

I read some people install Win 8 then transfer data via WET, then upgrade to 8.1. This is not an option for me as I do not have OEM disc.


Thanks in advance - Ian


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They have Windows 7 and want to go to Windows 8?

What settings are you looking to transfer?


----------



## ian-1970 (May 20, 2008)

Yes correct (old 7 new 8.1)

The emails (outlook), email addresses passwords etc...are the most important. 

I can do this manually, but really do think this is poor from Microsoft.

Was hoping for a recommendation of some software that will do what WET used to do.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Outlook will store all of that information into the PST file, so you really only need to transfer a single PST file of that account.


----------



## ian-1970 (May 20, 2008)

The PST file does not store the account settings, only emails IIRC.

So in essence I would have to transfer the PST files manually then manually set up the 3 or 4 email accounts / server settings this individual has.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You're speaking of the POP/SMTP server settings? Wouldn't it just be as easy as taking a screenshot of the settings, setting it up on the new PC and then importing the PST file? By the way, the PST file holds a lot more than just inbox emails.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

In computing, a Personal Storage Table (.pst) is an open proprietary file format used to store copies of messages, calendar events, and other items within Microsoft software such as Microsoft Exchange Client, Windows Messaging, and Microsoft Outlook.


----------



## ian-1970 (May 20, 2008)

Manually it is then.


----------



## ian-1970 (May 20, 2008)

joeten said:


> In computing, a Personal Storage Table (.pst) is an open proprietary file format used to store copies of messages, calendar events, and other items within Microsoft software such as Microsoft Exchange Client, Windows Messaging, and Microsoft Outlook.


Yes I know.....

But not email account settings, which was my point.


----------

